# Tilt My Head ... Touch My Ear Lobe = Hit :- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been shooting for many, many years, and I shoot OK sometimes, but I want much more consistency ...

I hold the sling in my right hand and I'm right eye dominant. Have posted many times about my shooting glasses taped on the right side, using my left eye and Bla, Bla, Bla. Well I just threw all that out the window !!

I now point the slingshot top at its intended target and if my anchor point is at my left ear lobe and my head is tilted with my eye over left ear lobe ... BANG !!! HIT !! The anchor MUST be at the ear lobe and not dropped down lower than my nose (the elastic is between my nose and my left eye, and my head is tilted over the elastic) ...... I have to pay attention !!! I might add BOTH eyes are now being used and I'm burning a spot on the target. The pouch is pulled back with a twist and my thumb facing me (no bump).

With this "NEW" hold I just use my sling shot top fork as a pointer on target and hit my anchor (with the head tilt) and I'm there It is very doable for me and makes shooting faster also ... So far I'm very, very pleased ... I have been practicing more than I have in years ;- )

I have just started this and have had more consistency than all the stuff I have tried using my left eye for years .. don't know if has to do with both eyes seeing the target or ?, but I like it.

wll


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome!!!! Glad to hear things are working out for you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's cool that you're still tweaking things in search of improvement.
I use an earlobe anchor, too. It has advantages over more "solid" anchor points such as cheek or jawbone because you're not cramming your hand against your face, which can mess up the release.
Jack Koehler said about head tilting "you spend the rest of your life looking at things with your head straight, why tilt it to shoot a slingshot?", which is advice I've always followed. But we're all different. 
Both eyes open is the way forward, though.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A form should be one that can be duplicated easily. If you tilt your head, it will have to be exactly the same each time. I look at the pouch while im loading it, then look up and turn my head naturally towards the target trying to do exactly the same thing each shot. Everyone is different but every shot has to be the same. Just my $.02 hope it helps


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I had the same issues, and decided to put my efforts into changing my draw hand because I just couldn’t stay consistent. It’s been a long, clumsy process, but I’m finally reaping rewards. My accuracy increased drastically now that I can sight down the bands.


----------

